# CWM Recovery USB Mount buggy?



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

I couldn't find a thread or anything for CWM specifically which is why I posted here....

Somehow I ended up without Gapps on my touchpad storage during flashing so I went to "Mount USB" in CWM recovery and placed it on the touchpad from Windows over USB.

Carefully ejected the drive from Windows after the file had finished copying, and then CWM failed to flash the file claiming it was "BAD"... Opened the file back up and tested it with WinRAR, sure enough it had gone corrupt. The copy on Windows was NOT corrupt... So, I deleted the corrupt file and copied it from Windows *again*.... And a second time, the file went corrupt after being transferred to the TouchPad...

At this point, I had to boot back to WebOS to put the GAPPS onto my TouchPad's internal storage...

My question is - has anyone else experienced this problem where files go corrupt if you try to place them on the Touchpad while in CWM USB Mount mode? Is this a documented known issue?


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

no, zips transfer just fine for me in CWM.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


Apologies, I thought I *had* backed out to general. Did not realize I hadn't.


----------

